# Help



## bravorenovations (Apr 14, 2017)

This roof was built for a customer of mine with no prints and for cheap. It screams problems to me with such a small funnel from 1600sqft of roofs. Home is in PA. So snow and ice is a huge concern. Homeowner does not want tpo on front of home. He wants only shingles. I don't think it can be done right. I propose to change structure to separate one of the roofs to allow it own gutter. Any other ideas?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

